# correct throttle bracket?



## yousaygo (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi, I have a 1969 GTO convertible with a 1965 421. It has an Edelbrock Performer RPM intake and using a Holley 4150 carb. My issue is that the stock throttle bracket can only attach to the rear of the intake in ONE place. The normal place on the intake is about 2.5 inches high, then the rest of the bracket has no where to attach, it just hangs in mid air.
Is there after market from Edelbrock? Should i switch to a Lokar cable then see if they have a bracket?

Anyone help? Hope this makes sense, i can provide more info. I come to this forum cause you guys ROCK. 
Thanks, Shane


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I had the same problem with my edelbrock manifold and carb, I found this bracket at summit racing and it worked great, click on the picture to go to Summit's website;


----------



## yousaygo (Apr 3, 2006)

Looking at this pic, what would connect to the "rise" on the intake and what would connect to other intake bolt? I cant seem to picture it. THANKS for extra effort with this thread...Shane


----------



## yousaygo (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh i get it now, it "only" mounts to the carb base, not the intake at all, correct?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

yousaygo said:


> Oh i get it now, it "only" mounts to the carb base, not the intake at all, correct?


Correct, I'll take a picture of mine and post tomorrow, I believe I had to mod my original bracket to work with this bracket. I also added a kick-down switch for an auto transmission.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Notice the throttle cable attaches to the modified original bracket which is cut and attached to the other bracket;


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

nice neat looking install. :cheers


----------



## yousaygo (Apr 3, 2006)

I cant believe you went and took a pic and posted for me. THANK YOU. This put me on the right path. I decided to go with the AED 6602 throttle bracket. I may need a new cable too but thats ok. I did not see how to insert image, just a URL so i attached image if you have a moment to look at. I do not think i need anything else besides this. 
Shane


----------



## y2kjammer (Dec 18, 2009)

yousaygo said:


> I cant believe you went and took a pic and posted for me. THANK YOU. This put me on the right path. I decided to go with the AED 6602 throttle bracket. I may need a new cable too but thats ok. I did not see how to insert image, just a URL so i attached image if you have a moment to look at. I do not think i need anything else besides this.
> Shane


Wow - seems like everbody's got REALLY clean looking stuff going on. The bar just gets higher and higher. I better get busy!


----------

